# commercialize home kitchen



## chef newbie (Sep 6, 2013)

I was wondering if there is anyone out there who has commercialized their own kitchen to run a business.  If so please, tell me a ball park of how much that cost to create that or what all is involved.

thanks


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

You need a whole separate kitchen in a separate structure in my area. Ballpark $30-50,000. 10-20 for building and 20-30 for gear. Water, electric, proper floors and paint etc. Cheap way is to buy a used food truck.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Even with a truck you will need an approved kitchen.
Unless you can find commissary space.

mimi


----------

